
Ask HN: Choose Between eBay and Amazon - tapasbalu
I recently graduated and I am having offers from both eBay and Amazon AWS. Which company is great to start my career.
======
deepaksurti
Just like programming languages vary in power (PG Quote), company's brand
value also varies in power. Having said that, it is equally important or
probably more that you are part of the right team.

I would suggest you find out from your recruiter if you have a team matching
option where you can speak with multiple teams.

As you are a recent graduate, you need to pick the team that has good mentors
who really care about the RCG, help him ramp up and grow. You must add more
objective parameters than just this to pick the right team. If you are just
assigned a team, then it might be a game of luck!

Being in the right team is more important than being in a more branded
company. There is a lot of time in your career, laying down a good foundation
now is most critical IMHO. Wish you the best.

------
davismwfl
I'd say neither is bad, but if I had those two options I'd go AWS. I
personally think you will learn more (diversity) at AWS and it will set you up
for later career choices better than eBay. Also might depend what groups
within those two you are getting offers from, but I still would think AWS.

~~~
karmakaze
I've worked at eBay and heard badthings about Amazon on the
logistics/fulfillment side which doesn't apply to AWS. I'd choose AWS as there
is so much being done and still so much more to do.

------
askafriend
Go to Amazon. It's the clear choice. You'll make more money and learn more
along the way.

eBay is a dinosaur at this point.

------
throwaway13000
Go to AWS. Generally a more values brand in the job market.

------
tapasbalu
Hey thanks for the info. I really appreciate it.

